# router speed controls



## lovetodance024 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi my name is herman I am new to this site. I do have a question regarding router external speed controllers. I have a porter cable 1.5 router without speed control. I would like to purchase a good reliable speed controller. I have done some research and there seems to be problems with all the ones I have read about. Is there a way I can determine which one would work well with my router. Thanks for any help I can receive. Herm ::help:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome Herman

Harbor Freight has one for 20usd It is not for use on a soft start router. I use one on a PC 690


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

will that work with a brushless motor?


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

lovetodance024 said:


> Hi my name is herman I am new to this site. I do have a question regarding router external speed controllers. I have a porter cable 1.5 router without speed control. I would like to purchase a good reliable speed controller. I have done some research and there seems to be problems with all the ones I have read about. Is there a way I can determine which one would work well with my router. Thanks for any help I can receive. Herm ::help:


Hello!

The external speed control will probably not work as well as a good speed regulation
build in the machine.
The built-in could use a motion captor that tells what is the actual speed of rotation
and then adjust power to what is needed.

Those are high end routers speed regulations
like on bosh pro, Makita,Festool, Metabo and some others , but not all of them do so.

The regulator situated outside don't know much about router speed, so they don't
work so well.

But some are a bit better and measure the load of power used and try to regulate.

Bobj3 is satisfied with this rocklers one.
But I don't Know much about it.


Router Speed Control - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Regards.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> will that work with a brushless motor?


Hello!
Imho: no
Brushess motors works differently from the universal motor.
They work well around their nominal speed,witch is based on the frequency
of alternative power source.(number of cycles per second).
50 cycles or HZ in europe and 60 Hz or cycles in USA.
The best way to vary speed on brushless is to vary frequency.
Calls for a relatively expensive power converter.

Regards.


----------



## RCclee (Mar 31, 2012)

*Huh?*



paduke said:


> Welcome Herman
> 
> Harbor Freight has one for 20usd It is not for use on a soft start router. I use one on a PC 690


Harbor Freight tools? Think long and hard before buying anything from that "tool" store. 99 % of everything in the store is junk. Wish that wasn't true but it is.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Harbor Freight Tools*



RCclee said:


> Harbor Freight tools? Think long and hard before buying anything from that "tool" store. 99 % of everything in the store is junk. Wish that wasn't true but it is.


It depends on your situation as whether to buy from Harbor Freight. If your finances dictate that it's a HF item or none at all, and if you're not going to be using the tool a lot, then sometimes it's the best solution. They do have a good return policy, but you need to go ahead and try the tool out and put it through it's paces so you can return it within the warranty period.
As far as their items being foreign made, of course it's best to buy American. But unfortunately these days, most of us assembling american made usually can't afford to buy what we make.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have many of the speed control boxes and use them all over the shop as far to the "Junk" statement it's just not true but I will say it's not the high end tools some of the time, many of the items you will see at Grizzly and many other outlets..I was trying to recall how many tools I have in the shop and I have just to many to count, I don't know where you can get air tools cheaper than HF.i.e. die grinder for 10.oo bucks that's the same one you will find for sale for 40.oo anywhere else..

I have 10 sets of the brass guides and they are same as all the others just sold for less,, at one time I got the router mounting plate from HF at 15.oo bucks and now it's hard to find the same one for less than 38.oo bucks..but Mike did some digging and he found the same one at Grizzly for 13.oo bucks..

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/speed_control.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
http://www.routerforums.com/grizzly-manuals/33462-grizzly-router-table.html

This router speed control works with any universal AC/DC brush-type motor, 15 amps or under, to give you control over your router speed. 
The result is longer bit life and better results depending on the application. 
Featuring a three-way rocker switch, the dial controls router speed as you work on wood, plastic and even aluminum.

100% Satisfaction Guarantee! If for ANY reason you are not satisfied with this item, you may return it within 90 days for a full refund or replacement.
==


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Bob, I buy many things at HF.. most of my air tools any more. Have not had problems with any of them!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining us, Herman.


----------

